# Bows from Pawn Stores



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

I happen to do construction for a major pawn chain. Since I am in these stores and get to know the personnel, I can get good deals, at times. Is there anything that can damage a bow? Dryfiring(not sure if this would be the right term)? What to look for and is there any damage that could affect performance and not be visible?

thanks for all your great advice on this board!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes, dry firing will hurt/kill a bow. This goes for either compounds or trad bows.

With trad bows you look for any stress fractures or cracks in the wood. You must always check to see if the limbs have twisted or are still straight.

If you find some good deals on trad bows, I might be interested in buying them from you and you get a finders fee.


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

It is hard to tell if a compound bow has been dry fired. Look for cracks on the limbs expecially where they attach to the riser. Most camo jobs can hide these cracks. I just would not want to be the one that finds out the hard way!!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

I also have a good friend in the business. And his store is where I got my black ice last year. Saved a ton!!! Bow was inspected by a pro-shop owner before I bought it


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I've purchased a few of them from Pawn Shops over the years but i only used them for bow fishing and i had them backed off quite a bit but never had a problem! I have never seen a quality bow at a Pawn Shop personally!


----------

